# Este ano de 2012 meteorologicamente foi...



## AndréFrade (31 Dez 2012 às 00:42)

Resumo do ano em cada uma das vossas localidades. Participem


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2012 às 11:18)

Um ano muito marcado pela seca, que se traduziu também num reduzido número de fenómenos meteorológicos interessantes, pelo menos por estas bandas. Quase não nevou, pouco trovejou e agora neste final de ano até o frio está a falhar. 
De qualquer maneira, deixo aqui duas fotos para cada mês dos momentos mais interessantes deste ano que agora termina. 

Janeiro











Fevereiro










Março


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2012 às 11:18)

Abril










Maio










Junho


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2012 às 11:18)

Julho










Agosto










Setembro


----------



## Dan (31 Dez 2012 às 11:18)

Outubro










Novembro










Dezembro










Que 2013 seja mais interessante do ponto de vista meteorológico.


----------



## Mjhb (31 Dez 2012 às 11:35)

Deprimente. Extremamente marcado pela seca, com muito pouco chuva e fraquíssimo em fenómenos interessantes como de neve e convecção. É que nem sequer o verão foi algo que se aproveitasse, com muitissimo calor, ou então até com dias frios. O que, para mim, ainda salvou o ano foi o mês de outubro e o evento de 80mm neste mês.

De resto, de 0 a 10, daria uma classificação global a este ano de 4.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (31 Dez 2012 às 12:21)

Bons posts *Dan*

---------------------------------------------------------------

*SECO E AMENO*, 

- Com um _Inverno extremamente seco_, sem precipitação em Fevereiro, com noites "geladas" de minímas próximas dos 0ºC (pelo menos isso) e dias amenos com máximas quase nos 20ºC

- _Primavera amena  e chuvosa_, com um evento de granizo e trovoada no início  que "aliviou a seca".

- _Verão normal_, com um mês de Julho seco e quente e de resto até bastante sol (faltou a convecção)

- _Outono ameno e chuvoso_, com umas manhãs de geada...mas nada a dizer....(DADOS NA ASSINATURA)

Espero então que 2013, nos traga não só mais chuva, mas também, frio, neve a cotas baixas, e claro um Verão como deve ser (quente, soalheiro...mas também com alguns eventos convectivos para refrescar)

UM BOM 2013


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (31 Dez 2012 às 12:29)

Por aqui foi um ano de seca, com mais do mesmo!
O único mês que se aproveitou foi Novembro!


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Dez 2012 às 12:48)

Por aqui, o ano de 2012 foi marcado pela seca, mas também não foi tão mau de todo.

Se Janeiro e Fevereiro foram meses desinteressantes em termos de chuva, mas em temperaturas foram bem animadas, com mínimas abaixo de 0ºC.

Março, ficou marcado pelas inundações a 30 de Março

Abril, foi um mês normal quer em temperaturas quer em precipitação

Maio, foi um mês extremamente quente e tivemos um novo record da temperatura máxima

Junho, Julho e Agosto foram meses bem quentes, por aqui, Julho ficou marcado pelo grande incêndio na Serra do Caldeirão onde arderam cerca de 26000 ha.

Setembro foi mais um mês quente e seco.

Outubro foi um mês normal quer em temperaturas, quer em precipitação

Novembro foi um mês bastante animado, mas um pouco catastrófico no Algarve, onde tivemos chuvadas que causaram estragos avultados no concelho de Loulé, o pior aconteceu no dia 16 de Novembro onde um tornado, entre o Carvoeiro e Silves causou avultados estragos materiais, a morte de uma pessoa e vários feridos.

Dezembro, foi um mês relativamente calmo e extremamente seco.

2012, pode acabar tal como começou em seca meteorológica pelo Algarve.

Classificação do ano 2012 (1/10): 6

Espero que 2013, traga bons eventos e mais chuva que bem precisamos dela.


----------



## Agreste (31 Dez 2012 às 14:31)

Não há muito que contar deste ano marcado pela seca. Uma onda de calor intensa em maio e uma série de tornados em novembro. 2012 despede-se com pouca glória.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Dez 2012 às 14:51)

Por aqui, nos arredores de Cascais (Alcabideche) foi um ano seco com temperaturas dentro dos parâmetros normais.Os meses Janeiro,Fevereiro e Março foram frios, devido a presença de dias de céu limpo e vento fraco.Em termos de Verão, para mim foi  um dos melhores dos últimos 3/4 anos, fruto da ausência da nortada e mesmo quando aparecia tinha uma intensidade mais fraca que o normal. A temperatura da água do mar chegou a rondar os 21ºC, algo impensável para quem conhece as praias da linha de Cascais.


Extremos de 2012 em Alcabideche:

*1,1ºC* (3/2/12)

*37,3ºC* (26/6/12)

_______

Alguns extremos de 2012 fora de Alcabideche:

*Vale da Mangancha(Mafra)*
*-5ºC*(Fevereiro)

*Fernão Ferro*
*41ºC *(Agosto)

*Borba*
*40ºC* (Julho)


----------



## squidward (31 Dez 2012 às 15:08)

Por aqui foi um ano desinteressante meteorologicamente falando. Tivemos um Inverno particamente para esquecer, nada de relevante se passou. 
 A Primavera, esperava alguma animação...mas de registo apenas umas trovoadas em Abril e pouco mais.
 O Verão foi muito quente, inclusive registei a temperatura mais alta na minha estação, ou seja, pelo menos desde 2008...fora isso, também nada de especial nem houve os habituais eposidos de Convecção. 
 O Outono penso que foi o que salvou o ano 2012 de ter sido um tédio absoluto, bastante interessante, teve muitos dias com precipitação, episódios pontualmente interessantes (trovoadas organizadas, chuvas fortes e até uma funnel cloud em Outubro).
 Espero sinceramente, que 2013 nos traga mais animação meteorologica.


----------



## Aristocrata (1 Jan 2013 às 12:12)

Já coloquei um resumo do ano 2012 no fórum: link

O frio foi abaixo das expectativas, atendendo a que o inverno (jan-mar) foram secos.
A primavera foi chuvosa, nomeadamente o mês de abril, o que inviabilizou a floração de muitas espécies de árvores fruteiras aqui no planalto da Chã de Ferreira.
O verão foi relativamente normal tanto em termos de precipitação como nas temperaturas. Apenas se notou mais após uma década de estios quentes e tendencialmente secos.
O Outono trouxe precipitação na média ou ligeiramente acima, com um evento muito interessante (147,6 mm do dia 14 de dezembro). As temperaturas tem estado perto da média - no entanto apenas 2 registos de temperatura mínima inferior a 0ºC, o que está claramente abaixo da média.

Foi um ano um pouco atípico, principalmente pelo início extremamente seco, num inverno incomum. As restantes estações pautaram-se por apresentar poucos fenómenos extremos dignos de relevância


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jan 2013 às 13:22)

Todo o destaque na comunicação social, e as pequenas referências que foram dadas ao forum por parte da comunicação social mesmo que subentendidas. 

 Reportagem MeteoAlerta - (Diário Digital /LUSA)

 Sexta às 9h - Tornado em Carvoeiro, Lagoa e Silves

 Nova reportagem sobre o METEOPT (na TVI)

 Reportagem da Lusa sobre meteorologia amadora

Quanto ao resto do ano, o tornado no Algarve e em Castelo Branco, a própria viragem que o ano sofreu em termos de precipitação vindo de uma seca que ninguém contava que tivesse fim, os calores que senti pelo NE em Agosto com vários 40ºC/41ºC, o algum frio no inicio de Dezembro e pouco mais.

Melhor video do ano de um evento nacional.



Até foi um bom ano


----------



## MSantos (1 Jan 2013 às 21:29)

Este ano para mim fica marcado por um recorde, a temperatura mais baixa que já senti e que dificilmente volto a igualar, foram *-29ºC* no final de Janeiro em Bialystok na Polónia. 

Extremos pessoais do ano: *-29ºC / 40ºC* 

De resto por cá foi um ano com pouca chuva mas que acabou por compensar parcialmente no ultimo trimestre do ano. 
Foi também um ano sem trovoadas para mim, não consegui assistir a nenhuma, até parecia que fugia delas. 

Foi também um ano muito tornádico...


----------

